# Outback And Bugs!



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got back home with our 5th wheel roo (lakeshore in MI to NJ - 900 miles trip back with it). Man the front of the outback has 2 million bugs on it!!

There any kind of wax or anything to make it easier to get the bugs off? Looking to put some typ of coating on before a trip so the bugs will wash off or wipe away easier. I'm gonna be spending an hour or two tomorrow removing those bugs me thinks.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

forceten said:


> Just got back home with our 5th wheel roo (lakeshore in MI to NJ - 900 miles trip back with it). Man the front of the outback has 2 million bugs on it!!
> 
> There any kind of wax or anything to make it easier to get the bugs off? Looking to put some typ of coating on before a trip so the bugs will wash off or wipe away easier. I'm gonna be spending an hour or two tomorrow removing those bugs me thinks.










B Bass Pro Shop has a nice selection of Fiberglass Cleaners. I've had great luck with simple green from Sam's club, but some think it takes off the wax on the trailer...I've not had any problems and if you let it soak on the front of the camper it will remove the bugs with some modest scrubbing. Motorhomes use a 3m film to avoid chips in the paint, but i don't know how this will impact the bug issues.

Keep us posted and glad to hear you had a safe trip home!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You got to get them bug guts wet to get them off. The problem is once the guts dry on they seal themselves there for a long time. So try this as it helped me in the past.

Get an old large cotton blanket or several sheets to cover the front of the trailer, it has to be thick enough to hold some water and not dry out too fast. Park the trailer where the sun is not on the front of the trailer. Have clips or ropes on hand to hold the blanket/sheets on the front of the trailer.

Now wash as normal would to get the bulk off.
There are several different bug remover sprays but I have had good results with regular dish soap, which you can mix with just enough water to get it to spread on nicely. Cover with blanket/sheet and then wet down really well. Now you let it sit and soak into the bug guts. Every once and a while rub the cover to remover the softening top layer of bug guts.

This is not a fast way but it removes the bugs without too much stress. If it dries up you have to start over so keep it wet. After a few hours take the cover off and wash as normal again. Now you should be down to a few hard specks that you can leave or scrub each off.

Use a good wax, actually almost any brand will do but get it waxed, it will help greatly the next time..


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have not yet tried this, so I don't know how well it works. However, I was at the dealer yesterday when this same subject arose. The tech that I was talking to said that when they get new units in, they clean the bugs off with dryer sheets. You know, the fabric softer dryer sheets that you toss in the dryer when drying a load of clothing? He said that they have to of already been in the dryer to soften them up, dip them in a bucket of water and easily wipe the bugs away.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bounce Dryer Sheets all the way!

I really thought it was a joke and never used them until we bought our current shoe box, this thing collects bugs like nobody's business. First trip out with it I thought I would give it a try, sure enough took them right off. I have flat scrub/mop type brush that I use. I dampen the bounce dryer sheet and scrub it around. Takes the bugs off easily, then just rinse off. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> Bounce Dryer Sheets all the way!
> 
> I really thought it was a joke and never used them until we bought our current shoe box, this thing collects bugs like nobody's business. First trip out with it I thought I would give it a try, sure enough took them right off. I have flat scrub/mop type brush that I use. I dampen the bounce dryer sheet and scrub it around. Takes the bugs off easily, then just rinse off. Best thing since sliced bread.


I used an acid wash that I use on my commercial trucks. worked pretty good. But now I am gonna have to try the dryer sheets. Seems like it wouldn't work, but if two ove you say try it - I have to see for myself!

how many sheets do you use? One sheet wet works all by itself? Or we talking half a box?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I use WD-40 and have for years to remove bugs and especially tar from my vehicles. I have never, ever had problem with it and it works without any elbow grease. I would suggest, however, that you do not spray it directly on the decals. I use it as needed and then wash normally to remove any residue. Works great and it is cheap.







pcm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used the dryer sheets. The big advantage is that they are convenient to carry and you can clean it anywhere (even where "washing" trailers is not allowed). It is a bit of a mess though as you will be covered with dried up bug guts. With a 5'er, just back the truck up to it and stand in the bed. Then put on a good quality wax to minimize the problem. Finally, as you are cleaning, imagine them all as Mosquitos that won't be able to bite you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dryer sheets.....who knew?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Dryer sheets work!! I have used them for a couple years now. I do not think the brand of sheet matters, they all seem to work. When I wash the Outback, I always stuff a few dryer sheets in my pocket. If I see a bug or any other sort of stain (such as tar), the dryer sheet scrubbing begins. I do not know why it works (Chemical or Mechanical), but it does!!

DAN


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I have used WD 40.......

I use Meguiars Marine/RV Gel wash or premium wash to wash it..........

and i am Waxing it today with Meguiars Pure Wax

Clarke


----------

